# Special Gift for Lyn!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

I know how much you wanted me to make a picture of Indigo as Indiana Jones. So, as a special gift - here it is.

INDI JONES
​*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW!!!!!What a wonderful surprise I just love it the theme really suits him. deb can you make this Indis Signature after the one you have posted I'll keep Indis winning signature for a little while but then can you make this Indis signature please... hey Nick and John there you go Deb has done it... PRESENTING INDIANA JONES AND The TEMPLE OF BUDGIES.... go Indi.... fantastic Deb I love it Thank you....


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's fantastic! Love it


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Simply brilliant, Indi looks amazing and the hat really suits him well!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Indi Jones makes the scene, and Indiana Jones look's to find a new line of work...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great job, Indi looks great in the hat.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

OH YES! The movie I've been waiting to see is finally here and FaeryBee Productions, Inc. does it again! BTW, he now looks just like my Indiana toy...

Damsel Princess in distress and Indi to the rescue!

"Oh save me from the evil Jedikeet, my handsome Indi...and give him a good whipping!":laughing:


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Absolutely PERFECT picture! *


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

Hahaha that's amazing!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I love it. Looks great Lyn and Deb.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for the Special gift Deb... Indi is now INDIANA JONES THE FIRST....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Lyn Indi is a natural he is a star ! He is very handsome in his hat I love the picture well done Deb


----------



## gizmahchee (Apr 10, 2014)

I love the picture of Indigo with the Indiana Jones hat and bullwhip, and the little Indy with the gigantic 8-foot-tall budgie is hilarious!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

This is fantastic  what a great gift!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

What an awesome picture!!! Indi's looks great and kudos to Deb for the creativity, imagination and talent (seriously mean it too!) :thumbsup:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hahahahaha!I love it!!waiting to watch his new film!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb was so wonderful to make this signature for me. Thank you so much I love it...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Brilliant job, Deb - just Perfect! What a wonderful gift for Lyn and Indi - and I also enjoyed Nick's dramatization of the theme*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks, Ollie! 

I enjoyed the challenge of getting Indi to look as "realistic" as possible in the picture. *


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hehe I love his whip!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for making me the best signature ever Deb..


----------

